# An amazing afternoon



## Ryan PS (May 31, 2016)

Tuesday afternoon, I had a chance to leave work and make it out to Pickens with the wife and kids. We got there around 5. My son started catching pin fish left and right. Within fifteen minutes I had yakked out two baits and we were waiting for a hit. Around 6, my line went slack. I started to reel in and realized something was on. Apparently it had taken the pin fish and ran toward shore. I took in all my slack, set the hook and the fight began.

For 45 minutes, me, my oldest daughter, and son fought and fought until finally, we saw the fin of about a 5 ft hammerhead. got him in close enough to cut him loose and sent him back on his way. It was the first shark of any mentionable size we have caught and loved every minute of it, including the sore arms and necks since then. 

Kids are dying to go back. Any suggestions on where we could tie in to a bull, blacktip or spinner would be awesome, especially in the Navarre area this weekend as the Blues crowd will keep me off of P-cola.

Best wishes everyone. God bless.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just keep doing what you are doing... You can take any fish (pinfish/bluefish/ladyfish/croaker/mullet) and send em out!!! 



Glad you and the family enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds like a good trip! If you got a hammer, you're in the right spot for the others....


----------



## Casas24.7 (Jun 15, 2018)

Where at in ft Pickens were you fishing? Heading there this weekend.


----------

